# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  الفرق بين القانون والدستور

## منار حجازي

الفرق بين القانون والدستور وضع الدستور من أجل توضيح وتحديد الشكل والهيكل الرئيسي للحكومة، وتحديد علاقات السلطات الثلاث؛ التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية، كما أنه ينظم العلاقة بين الملك والدولة اعتماداً على نظام الحكم المتبع، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن غالبية الدساتير تضمنت الاعتراف بالحقوق الإنسانية والمدنية، ويعتبر الفرق الأساسي بين الدستور والقانون هو أن الدستور جوهري ورئيسي، وأسمى من القانون في كافة الظروف والأحوال على الرغم من أنه يمكن تغيير الدستور وتعديله.[١] الدستور نشأة الدستور تعود بداية ظهور فكرة الدستور إلى قدماء الإغريق، حيث استخدم أرسطو المصطلح اليوناني (politeia) للدلالة على الدستور في الكثير من مجالات كتاباته، مثل الكتابات المعيارية والوصفية والنظرية والمنهجية، من أجل تنظيم المراكز في الدولة، حيث إن كل دولة يجب أن يكون لها دستور بغض النظر عن مدى قوتها.[٢] الدستور العالمي تم وضع الدستور العالمي من أجل الحفاظ على شؤون السلام في جميع بلدان العالم، وقد تم اعتماده بحضور ما يقارب 200 مندوب من جميع قارات العالم، ومن الأسباب التي دعت إلى تطبيقه هو تشكيل حكومة عالمية تهتم بمصالح جميع سكان العالم، وتنظم جميع القضايا والأمور التي تتجاوز حدود كل بلد، وتهتم بتطبيق نظام من الأمن والسلام في جميع بلدان العالم، ويتم سن جميع التشريعات والقوانين المتعلقة بهذه الحكومة من قبل برلمان عالمي يهتم بجميع شؤون سكان العالم، كما أنه يهدف إلى الوصول إلى تشكيل حكومة عالمية ديمقراطية.[٣] تخصصات القانون تخصصات القانون المتبعة في جميع بلدان العالم عديدة ومتنوعة، ومن أهمها:[٤] القانون الجنائي: وهو القانون الموضوع من أجل محاسبة الفرد على جميع الأفعال الإجرامية التي يقوم بارتكابها. قانون الأحوال المدنية: وهو القانون الذي يهتم بتحقيق توازن بين حقوق المؤسسات والمنظمات العاملة من جهة، وبين العاملين والأفراد من جهة أخرى، بحيث يقوم المحامون في هذا المجال بمتابعة القضايا التي لها علاقة بالتمييز والممارسات الغير عادلة، والتي من شأنها انتهاك الحقوق والحريات مثل حرية التعبير أو العمل أو السكن أو التعليم، وغيرها الكثير من الأمور. قانون الأعمال: وهو الذي يتمثل بتشكيل وحل جميع القضايا القانونية المتعلقة بإدارة الشركات مثل حل النزاعات بين الشركات، وتنظيم علاقاتها مع الأفراد. قانون الهجرة: وهو الذي يختص بقضايا مختلفة لها علاقة بالإقامة في دولة ما مثل طلب الحصول على الجنسية، واللاجئين، وووضع الأفراد المقيمين بغير إذن قانوني. قانون التجارة: وهو القانون الذي يختص بتنظيم المعاملات الاقتصادية ونزاعات الملكية والتي تتضمن التجارة البحرية والملاحة والأنشطة البرية ذات الطبيعة البحرية. قانون الإفلاس: وهو القانون الذي يختص بمشكلات الإفلاس التي تتعلق بالأفراد والمؤسسات، ويعتبر الممارسون القانونيون لهذا المجال من الخبراء في قانون الإفلاس. قانون الترفيه: يرتبط قانون الترفيه بقانون الملكية الفكرية، ولكنه يركز بشكل أكبر على حقوق الملكية للإعلام في مجالات الفنون والموسيقى والتلفزيون والسينما وألعاب القوى. قانون البيئة: هو القانون الذي يختص به المحامون غالباً بالأمور التي لها علاقة بإدارة الموارد الطبيعية، والتقليل من التلوث، والنزاعات المتعلقة بالأراضي والسواحل. قانون الأسرة: وهو القانون الذي يختص بالمجالات التي لها علاقة بالأسرة كالطلاق والتبني ورعاية الأطفال، والزواج، وغيرها الكثير من الأمور. قانون الصحة: وهو مجال متطور يختص بالتشريعات المرتبطة بالرعاية الصحية، حيث إن المحامين المختصين بهذا القانون يمثلون المرضى أو العيادات أو شركات التأمين، كما يعمل المختصون بقانون الصحة في المؤسسات الأكاديمية، وشركات التكنولوجيا الحيوية، بالإضافة إلى شركات الأدوية. قانون الملكية الفكرية: وهو القانون الذي يختص بحماية حقوق المخترعين والمؤلفين والأعمال التجارية في إنتاجاتهم الملموسة والغير ملموسة، وعادة ما يكون الخبراء في هذا المجال مختصون بمجال محدد كالعلوم والفنون والصناعة مثل تولي قضايا العلامات التجارية أو حقوق الطبع والنشر. القانون الدولي: يقسم القانون الدولي إلى قطاعين خاص وعام، بحيث يعمل المحامون في القطاع الخاص بالقضايا المالية والتجارية للشركات متعددة الجنسيات، أما العام فيهتم بالأمور ذات العلاقة بالمعاملات بين الدول ذات السيادة. قانون العمل: وهو القانون الذي يختص بالعلاقة بين العمال وأصحاب العمل في الأمور التي لها علاقة بالأجور والتعويضات، أو المضايقات والتمييز على أساس الجنس أو الإعاقة، وقد يمثل المحامون في هذا المجال الأفراد أو أصحاب العمل، أو الهيئات التنظيمية الحكومية. القانون العسكري: وهو القانون الذي يختص بالقضايا القانونية في القوات المسلحة، وعادة ما يكون الخبراء القانونيون المختصون بهذا المجال أعضاء في القوات المسلحة. قانون الإصابات الشخصية: وهو الذي يتعامل مع قضايا المخالفات المتعمدة وغير المتعمدة التي تؤثر على الأفراد جسدياً أو نفسياً، مثل الإهمال الطبي، أو الاصطدام العرضي، أو قتل الخطأ، أو الإصابة في مكان العمل، ويتم تسوية العديد من القضايا المتعلقة بهذا المجال خارج نطاق المحكمة. قانون العقارات: وهو الذي يختص بملكية الأراضي والبناء وحقوق المستأجر ونزاعات المالكين، حيث يعمل المحامون بهذا المجال بالقضايا ذات العلاقة بالمعاملات السكنية أو التجارية، أو مراجعة العقود، أو العمل في المكاتب الحكومية. قانون الضرائب: وهو مجال ديناميكي يتعامل مع المعاملات المحلية والدولية، ويتصف هذا القانون بكثرة التعديلات المستمرة عليه، لذلك يحتاج المختصون بهذا القانون إلى التعلم بشكل مستمر، ويعمل المحامون بهذا المجال على مساعدة العملاء على تقليل الالتزامات المالية التي تقع عليهم.

----------

